# Mentana: "Elliott e Suning, pazzi o fuori dal calcio"



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2019)

Durissimo attacco di Enrico Mentana ad Elliott e Suning, sul suo profilo Facebook:

"Una notazione personale e sentimentale. Leggo che le società di calcio Inter e Milan vorrebbero abbandonare lo stadio di San Siro, e costruire un nuovo impianto, magari poco distante. A parte che girando l’Italia e un po’ il mondo non ho mai trovato uno stadio in cui le partite si seguano così bene, il Meazza è un monumento che solo un pazzo distruggerebbe. Oppure sei uno straniero che non ha a che fare col calcio e vive per gli affari come forse sono Suning e Elliott. Quel monumento deve restare al suo posto, in tutto il suo splendore. È come abbattere il Duomo o il Pantheon per rifarli più moderni. Care Inter e Milan, caro Comune di Milano (il sindaco Sala non può essere insensibile a questo grido di dolore), giù le mani da San Siro”.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Marzo 2019)

Ormai è diventata una questione politica e non più sortiva, che schifo di paese ragazzi


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Enrico Mentana ad Elliott e Suning, sul suo profilo Facebook:
> 
> "Una notazione personale e sentimentale. Leggo che le società di calcio Inter e Milan vorrebbero abbandonare lo stadio di San Siro, e costruire un nuovo impianto, magari poco distante. A parte che girando l’Italia e un po’ il mondo non ho mai trovato uno stadio in cui le partite si seguano così bene, il Meazza è un monumento che solo un pazzo distruggerebbe. Oppure sei uno straniero che non ha a che fare col calcio e vive per gli affari come forse sono Suning e Elliott. Quel monumento deve restare al suo posto, in tutto il suo splendore. È come abbattere il Duomo o il Pantheon per rifarli più moderni. Care Inter e Milan, caro Comune di Milano (il sindaco Sala non può essere insensibile a questo grido di dolore), giù le mani da San Siro”.



Ma non è questione di vedere bene o meno le partite. Tutte le grandi società ricavano fior di quattrini dagli stadi di proprietà ultra-moderni, li sfruttano in vario modo (tipo la questione del naming). Mi chiedo quindi perchè mai Milan e Inter non debbano fare lo stesso? Ma che diamine di questione si sta creando? Siamo il solito Paese dei balocchi, ancorato su posizioni arcaiche, non propenso alle novità. Però poi ci lamentiamo del fatto di aver gli stadi più vecchi d'Europa e di essere la copia sbiadita del calcio di 15-20 anni fa. Mah...


----------



## sacchino (28 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Enrico Mentana ad Elliott e Suning, sul suo profilo Facebook:
> 
> "Una notazione personale e sentimentale. Leggo che le società di calcio Inter e Milan vorrebbero abbandonare lo stadio di San Siro, e costruire un nuovo impianto, magari poco distante. A parte che girando l’Italia e un po’ il mondo non ho mai trovato uno stadio in cui le partite si seguano così bene, il Meazza è un monumento che solo un pazzo distruggerebbe. Oppure sei uno straniero che non ha a che fare col calcio e vive per gli affari come forse sono Suning e Elliott. Quel monumento deve restare al suo posto, in tutto il suo splendore. È come abbattere il Duomo o il Pantheon per rifarli più moderni. Care Inter e Milan, caro Comune di Milano (il sindaco Sala non può essere insensibile a questo grido di dolore), giù le mani da San Siro”.



Facciamo così, la differenza di incassi tra S.Siro ed uno stadio nuovo ce la metti tu caro Mentana?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Enrico Mentana ad Elliott e Suning, sul suo profilo Facebook:
> 
> "Una notazione personale e sentimentale. Leggo che le società di calcio Inter e Milan vorrebbero abbandonare lo stadio di San Siro, e costruire un nuovo impianto, magari poco distante. A parte che girando l’Italia e un po’ il mondo non ho mai trovato uno stadio in cui le partite si seguano così bene, il Meazza è un monumento che solo un pazzo distruggerebbe. Oppure sei uno straniero che non ha a che fare col calcio e vive per gli affari come forse sono Suning e Elliott. Quel monumento deve restare al suo posto, in tutto il suo splendore. È come abbattere il Duomo o il Pantheon per rifarli più moderni. Care Inter e Milan, caro Comune di Milano (il sindaco Sala non può essere insensibile a questo grido di dolore), giù le mani da San Siro”.



Trattasi di pseudo tifoso nostalgico , i peggori ..!
Poi sono i primi che si lamentano della mancata competitività della propria squadra .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ormai è diventata una questione politica e non più sortiva, che schifo di paese ragazzi



Esatto, infatti in mezzo al solito buonismo sentimentale finto ci piazza la leccatina finale a Sala.


----------



## Butcher (28 Marzo 2019)

Questa nazione fa schifo.
E Mentana deve farsi gli affari suoi.


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Enrico Mentana ad Elliott e Suning, sul suo profilo Facebook:
> 
> "Una notazione personale e sentimentale. Leggo che le società di calcio Inter e Milan vorrebbero abbandonare lo stadio di San Siro, e costruire un nuovo impianto, magari poco distante. A parte che girando l’Italia e un po’ il mondo non ho mai trovato uno stadio in cui le partite si seguano così bene, il Meazza è un monumento che solo un pazzo distruggerebbe. Oppure sei uno straniero che non ha a che fare col calcio e vive per gli affari come forse sono Suning e Elliott. Quel monumento deve restare al suo posto, in tutto il suo splendore. È come abbattere il Duomo o il Pantheon per rifarli più moderni. Care Inter e Milan, caro Comune di Milano (il sindaco Sala non può essere insensibile a questo grido di dolore), giù le mani da San Siro”.



Che palle quest'altro babbeo


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Marzo 2019)

Ma tutti sti qui che spuntano solo per romperci le palle non potrebbero stare zitti ?


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Marzo 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma non è questione di vedere bene o meno le partite. Tutte le grandi società ricavano fior di quattrini dagli stadi di proprietà ultra-moderni, li sfruttano in vario modo (tipo la questione del naming). Mi chiedo quindi perchè mai Milan e Inter non debbano fare lo stesso? Ma che diamine di questione si sta creando? Siamo il solito Paese dei balocchi, ancorato su posizioni arcaiche, non propenso alle novità. Però poi ci lamentiamo del fatto di aver gli stadi più vecchi d'Europa e di essere la copia sbiadita del calcio di 15-20 anni fa. Mah...



Esatto, il solito paese dove nel calcio solo una società può fare quel che vuole.


----------



## Mika (28 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Enrico Mentana ad Elliott e Suning, sul suo profilo Facebook:
> 
> "Una notazione personale e sentimentale. Leggo che le società di calcio Inter e Milan vorrebbero abbandonare lo stadio di San Siro, e costruire un nuovo impianto, magari poco distante. A parte che girando l’Italia e un po’ il mondo non ho mai trovato uno stadio in cui le partite si seguano così bene, il Meazza è un monumento che solo un pazzo distruggerebbe. Oppure sei uno straniero che non ha a che fare col calcio e vive per gli affari come forse sono Suning e Elliott. Quel monumento deve restare al suo posto, in tutto il suo splendore. È come abbattere il Duomo o il Pantheon per rifarli più moderni. Care Inter e Milan, caro Comune di Milano (il sindaco Sala non può essere insensibile a questo grido di dolore), giù le mani da San Siro”.



Ma perché invece di sparare contro le due proprietà non invocano a Sala e al Comune di Milano di vendere lo stadio San Siro a Milan ed Inter in modo di ristrutturarlo, perché se no il Comune ci perde i 9 M di euro d'affitto annui? No perché si parla solo di società cattive che vogliono abbattere San Siro per uno stadio nuovo ma questi dove erano quando Sala prendeva tempo sulla proposta delle due squadre di comprare San Siro?


----------



## Manue (28 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Enrico Mentana ad Elliott e Suning, sul suo profilo Facebook:
> 
> "Una notazione personale e sentimentale. Leggo che le società di calcio Inter e Milan vorrebbero abbandonare lo stadio di San Siro, e costruire un nuovo impianto, magari poco distante. A parte che girando l’Italia e un po’ il mondo non ho mai trovato uno stadio in cui le partite si seguano così bene, il Meazza è un monumento che solo un pazzo distruggerebbe. Oppure sei uno straniero che non ha a che fare col calcio e vive per gli affari come forse sono Suning e Elliott. Quel monumento deve restare al suo posto, in tutto il suo splendore. È come abbattere il Duomo o il Pantheon per rifarli più moderni. Care Inter e Milan, caro Comune di Milano (il sindaco Sala non può essere insensibile a questo grido di dolore), giù le mani da San Siro”.



San Siro è bellissimo, 
renderlo moderno sarebbe una ciliegina, ma non si può andare avanti in uno stadio che non è di proprietà, 
e siccome il comune non lo venderà mai, ecco che bisogna costruirselo...

tutti questi che protestano contro l'abbattimento, devo considerare anche questo!


----------



## sunburn (28 Marzo 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> San Siro è bellissimo,
> renderlo moderno sarebbe una ciliegina, ma non si può andare avanti in uno stadio che non è di proprietà,
> e siccome il comune non lo venderà mai, ecco che bisogna costruirselo...
> 
> tutti questi che protestano contro l'abbattimento, devo considerare anche questo!


Ma il problema è che per renderlo moderno bisogna abbatterlo per minimo tre quarti, altrimenti l'avrebbe già reso moderno.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Enrico Mentana ad Elliott e Suning, sul suo profilo Facebook:
> 
> "Una notazione personale e sentimentale. Leggo che le società di calcio Inter e Milan vorrebbero abbandonare lo stadio di San Siro, e costruire un nuovo impianto, magari poco distante. A parte che girando l’Italia e un po’ il mondo non ho mai trovato uno stadio in cui le partite si seguano così bene, il Meazza è un monumento che solo un pazzo distruggerebbe. Oppure sei uno straniero che non ha a che fare col calcio e vive per gli affari come forse sono Suning e Elliott. Quel monumento deve restare al suo posto, in tutto il suo splendore. È come abbattere il Duomo o il Pantheon per rifarli più moderni. Care Inter e Milan, caro Comune di Milano (il sindaco Sala non può essere insensibile a questo grido di dolore), giù le mani da San Siro”.



La grandezza di uno stadio sta perchè ospita eventi.
Ok forse abbatterlo è troppo ma non giocandoci più diverrebbe solo un monumento.
Chi lo userebbe poi a quel punto e con quale fine ? Per farci giocare la nazionale? Per ospitare concerti?
Il comune curerebbe la struttura senza gli introiti che ora garantiscono i due club?
La grandezza di san siro è legata a doppio filo alla grandezza di milan e inter, nessuno sottolinea ciò.
Non si può nemmeno arrestare il progresso restando ancorati al passato anche se fa male.
Se milan e inter reputano che san siro non va più bene per il calcio che verrà bisogna mettersi l'animo in pace.


----------



## Sotiris (28 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Enrico Mentana ad Elliott e Suning, sul suo profilo Facebook:
> 
> "Una notazione personale e sentimentale. Leggo che le società di calcio Inter e Milan vorrebbero abbandonare lo stadio di San Siro, e costruire un nuovo impianto, magari poco distante. A parte che girando l’Italia e un po’ il mondo non ho mai trovato uno stadio in cui le partite si seguano così bene, il Meazza è un monumento che solo un pazzo distruggerebbe. Oppure sei uno straniero che non ha a che fare col calcio e vive per gli affari come forse sono Suning e Elliott. Quel monumento deve restare al suo posto, in tutto il suo splendore. È come abbattere il Duomo o il Pantheon per rifarli più moderni. Care Inter e Milan, caro Comune di Milano (il sindaco Sala non può essere insensibile a questo grido di dolore), giù le mani da San Siro”.



Allora, posto che Mentana non lo posso sopportare, la questione a mio parere è questa:

1) costruire stadio nuovo di proprietà con almeno 65.000 posti e San Siro abbattuto (pazienza) fa solo il bene del Milan e dell'Inter, accetto anche la condivisione;
2) giocare tre anni a Varese o Parma o Verona e rendere San Siro un cesso tipo lo stadio della seconda squadra di Torino, idea folle che non condivido;
3) costruire uno stadio NOSTRO non in condivisione con l'Inter, di almeno 65.000 posti e San Siro abbattuto (pazienza), proposta migliore possibile.

Ora, mi pare che Mentana dovrebbe prendersela con il SUO Sindaco, perché se Milan o Inter si fanno lo stadio proprio (due) o condiviso (uno) non sono loro ad abbattere San Siro ma il SUO Sindaco. Io adoro San Siro e sarà sempre parte della nostra storia e se SALA non lo abbatte ovviamente sono contento, però se lo abbatte amen, noi dobbiamo incassare almeno 80-100 milioni l'anno dallo Stadio col numero di tifosi che abbiamo, non foraggiare il Comune di SALA col nostro canone.

Ma possibile che con la banda bassotti nessuna di queste storie sia venuta fuori? io capisco che loro sono una squadra che gioca in una città che li odia (TORINO è GRANATA) e che al Delle Alpi hanno fatto solo figuracce, però, queste dietrologie politiche solo con noi e i cugini?


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Marzo 2019)

Che paese vecchio e sena visione..poi quando è ora di lamentarsi che gli altri campionati hanno un calcio avanti anni luce....tutti bravissimi però!

Sta storia degli stadi la menano da anni...però se si muovono davvero i club ecco i nostalgici, i lamentosi, i comitati...

Come su tutto, l'Italia è il paese dei "farei così, farei co là...ma alla fine non faccio un ca..."


----------



## Aron (28 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Enrico Mentana ad Elliott e Suning, sul suo profilo Facebook:
> 
> "Una notazione personale e sentimentale. Leggo che le società di calcio Inter e Milan vorrebbero abbandonare lo stadio di San Siro, e costruire un nuovo impianto, magari poco distante. A parte che girando l’Italia e un po’ il mondo non ho mai trovato uno stadio in cui le partite si seguano così bene, il Meazza è un monumento che solo un pazzo distruggerebbe. Oppure sei uno straniero che non ha a che fare col calcio e vive per gli affari come forse sono Suning e Elliott. Quel monumento deve restare al suo posto, in tutto il suo splendore. È come abbattere il Duomo o il Pantheon per rifarli più moderni. Care Inter e Milan, caro Comune di Milano (il sindaco Sala non può essere insensibile a questo grido di dolore), giù le mani da San Siro”.



Ma chi ha stabilito che in caso di stadio nuovo si debba demolire il Meazza?


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Enrico Mentana ad Elliott e Suning, sul suo profilo Facebook:
> 
> "Una notazione personale e sentimentale. Leggo che le società di calcio Inter e Milan vorrebbero abbandonare lo stadio di San Siro, e costruire un nuovo impianto, magari poco distante. A parte che girando l’Italia e un po’ il mondo non ho mai trovato uno stadio in cui le partite si seguano così bene, il Meazza è un monumento che solo un pazzo distruggerebbe. Oppure sei uno straniero che non ha a che fare col calcio e vive per gli affari come forse sono Suning e Elliott. Quel monumento deve restare al suo posto, in tutto il suo splendore. È come abbattere il Duomo o il Pantheon per rifarli più moderni. Care Inter e Milan, caro Comune di Milano (il sindaco Sala non può essere insensibile a questo grido di dolore), giù le mani da San Siro”.



Vedrete come alla fine per accontentare tutti rimarremo a San Siro.


----------



## andreima (28 Marzo 2019)

Poi quando pagherete un bigliettino 150 euro non ci lamenteremo più,ma io dico..uno stadio dove so che dietro alla bacheca che sto guardando i colori rossoneri ci sono dietro icardi e perisic che ci sperculano..ma manco al discount


----------



## Mika (28 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma chi ha stabilito che in caso di stadio nuovo si debba demolire il Meazza?



Penso il progetto delle due società , se devono costruirlo nell'attuale parcheggio di San Siro, uno stadio a fianco penso non sia fattibile. Ma poi potrei anche sbagliare.

Io a questo punto lo farei a Sesto, condiviso o no, giusto per fare rimanere a Sala e al Comune uno stadio non usato se non due partite della nazionale all'anno e sei concerti e con spese di mantenimento tutte a carico del comune. Che non ci provino a fare una tassa provinciale per il suo mantenimento però.


----------



## Gas (28 Marzo 2019)

Il problema stadio è uno solo, ovvero che il comune di Milano non vuole assolutamente perdere gli introiti dello stadio. Praticamente ricatta Milan e Inter impedendo loro di costruire un nuovo stadio (a meno che non paghino l'affitto anche su quello).
I due club vorrebbero uno stadio di proprietà appunto per liberarsi dei costi dell'affitto e sostanzialmente avere un miglioramento economico, se il comune non lo consente sono ostaggi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Enrico Mentana ad Elliott e Suning, sul suo profilo Facebook:
> 
> "Una notazione personale e sentimentale. Leggo che le società di calcio Inter e Milan vorrebbero abbandonare lo stadio di San Siro, e costruire un nuovo impianto, magari poco distante. A parte che girando l’Italia e un po’ il mondo non ho mai trovato uno stadio in cui le partite si seguano così bene, il Meazza è un monumento che solo un pazzo distruggerebbe. Oppure sei uno straniero che non ha a che fare col calcio e vive per gli affari come forse sono Suning e Elliott. Quel monumento deve restare al suo posto, in tutto il suo splendore. È come abbattere il Duomo o il Pantheon per rifarli più moderni. Care Inter e Milan, caro Comune di Milano (il sindaco Sala non può essere insensibile a questo grido di dolore), giù le mani da San Siro”.



Che paesello che siamo.


----------



## sunburn (28 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sta storia degli stadi la menano da anni...però se si muovono davvero i club ecco i nostalgici, i lamentosi, i comitati...
> 
> Come su tutto, l'Italia è il paese dei "farei così, farei co là...ma alla fine non faccio un ca..."


Che poi tutti questi nostalgici... San Siro fino alla fine degli anni '80 era una scatoletta di tonno uguale a migliaia di altri stadi


Anticipazione (Spoiler)













E' diventato maestoso(e secondo me in quello sta la sua bellezza) in occasione dei lavori per i mondali del 1990.


----------



## Zenos (28 Marzo 2019)

Sala dovrebbe lasciare San Siro per una cifra simbolica,tipo 1 euro.


----------



## Casnop (28 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Enrico Mentana ad Elliott e Suning, sul suo profilo Facebook:
> 
> "Una notazione personale e sentimentale. Leggo che le società di calcio Inter e Milan vorrebbero abbandonare lo stadio di San Siro, e costruire un nuovo impianto, magari poco distante. A parte che girando l’Italia e un po’ il mondo non ho mai trovato uno stadio in cui le partite si seguano così bene, il Meazza è un monumento che solo un pazzo distruggerebbe. Oppure sei uno straniero che non ha a che fare col calcio e vive per gli affari come forse sono Suning e Elliott. Quel monumento deve restare al suo posto, in tutto il suo splendore. È come abbattere il Duomo o il Pantheon per rifarli più moderni. Care Inter e Milan, caro Comune di Milano (il sindaco Sala non può essere insensibile a questo grido di dolore), giù le mani da San Siro”.




















Questo è il nuovo stadio del Tottenham Hotspur, a Londra. Esso, come potrà notarsi dalle foto, è stato costruito per gemmazione dal vecchio, storico impianto di gioco del White Hart Lane. Entrambi gli edifici hanno condiviso letteralmente un fronte dei rispettivi quadrilateri e, mentre il vecchio stadio era agibile per le partite del club in Premier League, veniva eretto su un suo lato il nuovo stadio, capace di accogliere oltre 60.000 spettatori, costato oltre un miliardo di euro, ed unanimemente considerato ad oggi uno degli impianti di gioco più accoglienti e confortevoli della superlega inglese. Al progressivo completamento del nuovo teatro, è iniziata e completata la demolizione del vecchio White Hart Lane, datato 1898, quando ancora non esistevano il Milan, e vieppiù l'Inter del direttore Mentana. Nella patria del football, che non è l'Italia né San Siro, la storia si legge sui libri, il futuro si costruisce su cemento, vetro, acciaio. Inghilterra, Europa, purtroppo per noi.


----------



## Manue (28 Marzo 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma il problema è che per renderlo moderno bisogna abbatterlo per minimo tre quarti, altrimenti l'avrebbe già reso moderno.



Chi avrebbe dovuto sostenere i costi?
Società o Comune ?

La risposta è ciò che ha creato la fase di stallo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Marzo 2019)

questo non selo **** più nessuno e si è presoi suoi5 minuti di notorietà. ok adesso taci grazie


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Marzo 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Allora, posto che Mentana non lo posso sopportare, la questione a mio parere è questa:
> 
> 1) costruire stadio nuovo di proprietà con almeno 65.000 posti e San Siro abbattuto (pazienza) fa solo il bene del Milan e dell'Inter, accetto anche la condivisione;
> 2) giocare tre anni a Varese o Parma o Verona e rendere San Siro un cesso tipo lo stadio della seconda squadra di Torino, idea folle che non condivido;
> ...



ottimo, io direi non 65.000 ma almeno 75.000. ma io sono esagerato si sa. 

e facciamolo fuori comune questo benedetto stadio. non capisco l'esigenza di rifarlo in quel buco di traffico li. ma sono masochisti?






sunburn ha scritto:


> Che poi tutti questi nostalgici... San Siro fino alla fine degli anni '80 era una scatoletta di tonno uguale a migliaia di altri stadi
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



verissimo. capienza e maestosità sono parte importantissima dello stadio, qui son diventati tutti ragionieri che vogliono stadi mediocri. ma io sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## danjr (28 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Enrico Mentana ad Elliott e Suning, sul suo profilo Facebook:
> 
> "Una notazione personale e sentimentale. Leggo che le società di calcio Inter e Milan vorrebbero abbandonare lo stadio di San Siro, e costruire un nuovo impianto, magari poco distante. A parte che girando l’Italia e un po’ il mondo non ho mai trovato uno stadio in cui le partite si seguano così bene, il Meazza è un monumento che solo un pazzo distruggerebbe. Oppure sei uno straniero che non ha a che fare col calcio e vive per gli affari come forse sono Suning e Elliott. Quel monumento deve restare al suo posto, in tutto il suo splendore. È come abbattere il Duomo o il Pantheon per rifarli più moderni. Care Inter e Milan, caro Comune di Milano (il sindaco Sala non può essere insensibile a questo grido di dolore), giù le mani da San Siro”.



Mentana è fuori di testa. Primo se abbattono San Siro è perché il Comune vuole che lo vuole abbattuto (visto che lo stadio fino a prova contraria è del comune!), ma Mentana questo non lo dirà mai perché Sala è del Pd. Secondo, volete così tanto bene a San Siro? dateci un altro Cristo di spazio decente per costruire.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Durissimo attacco di Enrico Mentana ad Elliott e Suning, sul suo profilo Facebook:
> 
> "Una notazione personale e sentimentale. Leggo che le società di calcio Inter e Milan vorrebbero abbandonare lo stadio di San Siro, e costruire un nuovo impianto, magari poco distante. A parte che girando l’Italia e un po’ il mondo non ho mai trovato uno stadio in cui le partite si seguano così bene, il Meazza è un monumento che solo un pazzo distruggerebbe. Oppure sei uno straniero che non ha a che fare col calcio e vive per gli affari come forse sono Suning e Elliott. Quel monumento deve restare al suo posto, in tutto il suo splendore. È come abbattere il Duomo o il Pantheon per rifarli più moderni. Care Inter e Milan, caro Comune di Milano (il sindaco Sala non può essere insensibile a questo grido di dolore), giù le mani da San Siro”.



Parole dettate da "amicizie" politiche che hanno già parlato nei giorni scorsi


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma chi ha stabilito che in caso di stadio nuovo si debba demolire il Meazza?



Nessuno, è questa la follia!!!!

Io divento matto, S. Siro è un simbolo, può diventare la nostra nuova Arena ed ospitare decine di eventi ogni anno di interesse non solo locale. Potrebbe essere gestito da un qualsiasi ente privato (ovviamente a canone ridotto rispetto all'attuale) avente l'obbligo di conservarlo attraverso periodica manutenzione.
Quello che si perde dall'affitto del Meazza si recupera con l'affitto derivante dalla realizzazione di 1-2 nuovi stadi in aree diverse, nuove.

Siamo di fronte ad un chiaro caso di malafede da parte del sindaco e la sua cricca (che novità parlando di Sala).


----------

